# October 2014 Challenge - Stew



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Many thanks to Phatch.

October challenge is Stew.

The days are getting shorter, the nights getting longer and winter is coming closer and closer every day here in Northern Europe, so it's time to reveal your best stew recipes for upcoming winter.


Let the games begin.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I love it!  I have ideas involving dark beer and red meat.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

GREAT TOPIC!!! And congrats.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Stews here are a weekly thing so I know I'll have some entries.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sweet! I've already got a couple of dishes in mind.

mjb.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh well, maybe next month for the sweet side people/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@panini You can not live on sweets alone. Well maybe not anyway. Well maybe you can /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

panini said:


> Oh well, maybe next month for the sweet side people/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


Desert stew! Slow cooked chocolate ganace with roasted marshmallows, candy corn, and snicker crumble! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm sure I'll come up with something/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif maybe popcorn and melon soup/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


eastshores said:


> Desert stew! Slow cooked chocolate ganace with roasted marshmallows, candy corn, and snicker crumble! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats for the win, Jarmo! After sitting the last two out, I am definitely in for that one. And, boy, am I prepared.... got some wagyu shanks in the fridge, got some salt pork ready....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

panini said:


> Oh well, maybe next month for the sweet side people/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


I don't know, pears in red wine might qualify for example. Have to run it past this month's host.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Jarmo, how are we defining stews vs. soups? For instance I made a split pea and smoked ham neck "soup" the other day, but it certainly had the thick consistency of a stew. Just wondering if you mean to have us limit things to a particular style. Congratulations on winning September!


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

eastshores said:


> Jarmo, how are we defining stews vs. soups? For instance I made a split pea and smoked ham neck "soup" the other day, but it certainly had the thick consistency of a stew. Just wondering if you mean to have us limit things to a particular style. Congratulations on winning September!


Really good question. .hmm. .. soup is more liquid. ..so, if your stew can be served on a plate rather than bowl, it's OK.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I was getting in the mood to make some fesenjan, maybe with turkey. I saw some beautiful pomegranates in the store that gave me the idea. There are plenty of walnuts out there too. Mmm... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a coq au vin, irish stew and more in mind, im in the south with temps still in the 90's...dessert also included lol


----------



## thymetobake (Oct 2, 2014)

If you are in the mood for dark beer and meat you may wish to try a recipe for Irish Beef Stew, a delicious recipe that really should be made more often than once a year (on St. Patrick's Day). The stew is made extra rich and hearty with the addition of Guinness stout, and the meat is tender and full of flavor. Here is the recipe (for complete instructions see http://kaysbudgetrecipes.net/splurges-any-category-dish-over-10/irish-beef-stew-splurge-version/:

2 pounds beef stew meat, cut into 1 inch cubes
3 tablespoons olive oil, Whole Foods 365 brand
2 yellow onions, chopped fine, Safeway brand
1/4 teaspoon salt, Morton brand
1/2 teaspoon pepper, McCormack brand
1 tablespoon tomato paste, Del Monte brand
2 garlic cloves, minced, Safeway brand
1/4 cup all-purpose flour, Whole Foods 365 brand
3 cups beef stock, Swanson's brand
1 (12-ounce) bottle Guinness Draught
4 1/2 teaspoons dark brown sugar, C&H brand
1 1/2 pounds Yukon Gold potatoes, unpeeled, cut into 1-inch pieces
4 carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And some of us are just going into summer...
We will be hitting the 110 oF this month.
Luckily I can eat stews in any climate 

@jarmo: do curries count as stews?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

eastshores said:


> Desert stew! Slow cooked chocolate ganace with roasted marshmallows, candy corn, and snicker crumble! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Well there is always stewed fruits, but not for me. I would rather throw fresh fruit against the wall and let the birds at it before eating it stewed./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Except for stewed prunes! medicinal/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Speaking of dessert stews...........

Here is one I wrote back in 1996 at the direct request of the owners of a new restaurant I had just opened in Atlanta. I had a summer recipe I wrote that June that didn't turn out too bad. it was served with a side or grilled sweet brioche. This was to be served with an individual loaf of Raisin walnut bread and butter but looking at things now, the brioche would work better.

I really have to share why I said "this was to be served". Hollywood couldn't write a better story. Anyhow......After finishing the last words on this, I had an appointment with my future bride (now wife) and caterer and left the property to take care of things. On the way, I was involved in severe accident where I T-boned an Olympic Visitor at 40mph because she made an illegal left turn from the right lane.......I happened to be in the left lane in our 3 week old new car. And......even though I continued my duties to the best of my ability without missing a day, I was canned a little over a week later because the owners thought I was negligent since I went home earlier than I had planned a couple slow days due to the severe pain, nausea and double vision I was experiencing from the neck injury. Subsequently, I never finished the recipe test and also never was asked for a fruit stew again so it has sat in my files since that day untested and unused. Anyone wish to give this a shot and share their thoughts.....have at it! @panini I agree and understand why you would hate to cook the fruits. There's no real cooking with this one other than the residual heat so it'd be great if you were the one to give it a try.............you might like it. Then again the whole thing could be a meltdown waiting to happen. Hehehe

RECIPE FORM

RECIPE TITLE: Fresh Fruit Stew (Autumn recipe) DATE: 08-02-1996

YIELD: approx 25 servings SHELF LIFE: 3 shifts

INGREDIENTS AMOUNT PROCEDURES

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Apple assortment, cored and diced ½" X ½" Please chose at least tree of the following varieties; Granny Smith, Winesap, Milton, McIntosh, Pippin and Braeburn.

Lemon Juice

Blueberries, washed, whole*

Orange segments, Naval, fresh only with

No pith or membrane

simple syrup

Dark rum, Meyers

Grand Marnier

Cinnamon stick, whole

Cloves, whole

Ginger, ground

peach puree

3 qts of each.

¾ cup

3 cups

1 qt.

1 qt

1 cup

1 cup

4 each

1Tbsp

2 tsp

2 cups

Core and dice each variety of apple adding to lexan filled with water laced with ½ cup of lemon juice to prevent oxidation.
Peel oranges and cut segments adding to second lexan.
Combine rum, Grand Marnier, simple syrup, cinnamon sticks, whole cloves and ginger in medium sauce pan and heat over medium flame to a boil to help reduce alcohol. Do not Flambé. Remove from heat and cool immediately in ice-bath to 100 deg F.
Remove apples from water and drain well. Combine all remaining ingredients in second lexan, including 100 deg flambéd mixture and remaining ¼ cup of lemon juice and toss thoroughly.
Let marinate for minimum of 3 hours at room temterature. Toss every so often to ensure even flavor. Refrigerate immediately at 3 hours.
 RDIL for service in 600 half cambro insert pans for service.
Stir well before and throughout service.

*Add to mix just prior to portioning for service on line. Do not over mix as the blueberries will mash.

edited to fix a couple issues found in re reading the post.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

This looks like a good recipe. Fruit salad?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Now do we bob for the fruit of our liking? I'm thinking some durian might be nice with this/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Sorry bro, not stew.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ireland??   Beef Stew  St. Pats day ?  Where's the Beef?  Only thing they have of this list is Guinness.. Lamb maybe there is very little beef .. I lived there for 2 months Almost none of the brands can be had there


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

The beauty about stews is that you can throw in whatever is left in the fridge and the garden. Like today - Very simple beef stew with some potatoes and tomatoes from the garden, bit of the homesmoked bacon, some chilis, some fresh sage and thyme:





  








Beef and Potato Stew (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 2, 2014


----------



## spicy haggis (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of stew, never made one and not something I choose to eat. It takes me back to being a kid, it was like a plate of veg and meat that all tasted of one bland flavour.

Maybe it was the way my mum made it?

I often think stew is like an unblended soup.

I'm new to the forum and I might do a stew just for the hell of it and see how it goes.

Anyone got any suggestions for a stew to start with that has more than one bland flavour?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Lentils, bacon and pine mushrooms stew. On a pan.





  








13944471159_eb791de39b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 1, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

panini said:


> @oldschool1982,
> 
> This looks like a good recipe. Fruit salad?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Now do we bob for the fruit of our liking? I'm thinking some durian might be nice with this/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Sorry bro, not stew.


Ya know...........18 years ago when I wrote it, I wrestled with that very fact but the owners insisted on calling it a stew. My only out or lose my sanity was to try and justify it being a stew because you steep the fruit in the warm liquid so.....let's go for it this way........it's not quite a stew and not quite a salad......let's call it a stalid? How about a salewd Doohhh!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

panini said:


> Oh well, maybe next month for the sweet side people/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


Hehe.. who says stews cannot be sweet? Can we bend the rules here?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought I had a recipe for Veal Marengo somewhere in my files but I guess I never added it to the computer database after writing my version. I'm sure it's hidden in a drawer somewhere but it's too late to start looking so I guess I could probably wing it now if someone would like to try it out. Just be forewarned that the measurements may be slightly off so err to the lesser side as a caution. Here goes nothing ......

Veal Shoulder cut into 1/2" cubes 5lbs
Butter, whole unsalted 1 lb
onion, diced 1/4" 2 cups
chopped, fresh garlic 1/4 cup
mushrooms, quartered 2lbs
 you can substitute some really

good buttons if you can get them

Kalamata Olives, quartered 2 cups
 lengthwise

 Chardonnay 2 cups
Tomato Concassé 1 qt
Tomato sauce 3 cups
veal stock 3 cups
Orange zest 1 Tbsp
heavy cream, reduced 25% 1 qt
chiffonade of basil 1 cup
flour, AP 1 cup
roux as needed
salt and pepper to taste
Cut veal shoulder and trim excess fat. Melt butter in large rondo or skillet over med high flame and add veal cubes. Brown veal and add garlic and onions. Cook until onions turn translucent. Add flour being certain to coat all ingredients thoroughly in pan. Reduce heat to med and cook for 5 minutes stirring frequently. Add chardonnay and stock to deglaze and quickly add Concassé, tomato sauce and olives stirring to prevent lumps. Bring all to a boil, cover with parchment paper and foil and place in 350 deg oven for 45 minutes.

In a saute pan, add heavy cream and orange zest and reduce by 25% over med-high flame. After veal has been in oven for 45 minutes check tenderness and add cream reduction incorporating thoroughly. Adjust roux as needed for thickness and cook for an additional 15-20 minutes or until veal is tender but still holds the cube shape. Remove from oven return to stove top, add basil and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper.

Serve over roasted garlic mashed potatoes with a side of sauteed haricot vert


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

This looks like a good recipe. Now do we bob for the fruit of our liking?


oldschool1982 said:


> Ya know...........18 years ago when I wrote it, I wrestled with that very fact but the owners insisted on calling it a stew. My only out or lose my sanity was to try and justify it being a stew because you steep the fruit in the warm liquid so.....let's go for it this way........it's not quite a stew and not quite a salad......let's call it a stalid? How about a salewd Doohhh!!!!


@oldschool1982, just yanking your chain/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wiki says: A *stew* is a combination of solid food ingredients that have been cooked in liquid and served in the resultant gravy.

I think we should be able to present any dish we like to a challenge if it strikes us as adequately meeting the challenge theme. For example, I could present a case in which my rice pudding is actually a stew. I have solid bits cooking in a liquid in a long time, therefore it can meet the requirements. If Jarmo doesn't think it meets the requirements he doesn't have to consider it as a real contender. But it's a submission, it creates intrigue in the challenge and it shouldn't be turned away. Food is art, and art is subjective. If you can make a case for your dish meeting the challenge requirements then submit it! Let's not get hung up on "you can't do that!" here.

So I have my good old stake and ale stew which I'm sure to cook this month anyway but I've got 2 dishes that I've never made before that I'm challenging myself to make this month.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini

No worries. We've both been around here long enough to understand these things.....That's how I took it. Too funny....bobbing for fruit salad. Now there's a take on that old Halloween party game. Gonna need more rum!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@GeneMachine I would argue also that the beauty of stews is that you can make delicious meaty meal using very inexpensive ingredients.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Shui Zhu Yu*

Water/boil/fish

A classic Sichuan fish dish. Pick from this year recipes.





  








14521115574_c04a4e8507_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 3, 2014


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

For all the Italians out there. I can remember on Friday nights Nana would serve Ciambotta. Does someone have a recipe for this that doesn't come out like rattatatttuie sp? French/img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif I can remember sometimes she would add fresh lima beans and a fillet of fish over it. I can't find it in her books.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini It's one of those Italian things.......no bout a doubt it!

We have a similar dish called chimbot or maybe it's chumbat or choombat. The spelling is one I have never been able to figure out. Anyhow, it's one that we would get at my Grand Mothers house whenever we went there for dinner. That and meatloaf along with 10 other things on the table! My Aunt down in Atlanta is the only person other than myself that still makes it.

Ours is sauteed peppers, onions, tomatoes, mushrooms, garlic and Italian sausage patties all simmered together. I like it when best with really spicy sausage. A couple patties and mix on home made bread.......holy cow!

I've taken to adding some beans to it recently and when I throw in a couple noodles, broken up lasagne noodles are best, it's a meal that's hard to beat.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I always struggle a bit with getting decent pictures of a stew/curry:

Anyway, a mixed up lentil stew (SE Asian spiced, so definitely not a traditional recipe)





  








1 - ingredients - didnt use lemon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 4, 2014











  








3 - more ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 4, 2014








Left over ham, cherry tomatoes, garlic, onion, chili's and garlic (not on the picture: fish sauce, coconut milk and herbs)





  








6 - the lentils.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 4, 2014








Lentils





  








7 - cherry tomatoes and lentils added.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 4, 2014








All cooking away





  








8 - more or less finished dish.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 4, 2014








And the close to finished dish (I have to admit that I also had a couple of meals where I thinned the stew down and eat it as a soup)


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

This sounds like a chance to make Mualle which I discovered thanks to someone on this site.

It is truly delicious, the season is right but I cannot take a decent picture with my phone/camera and it is a singularly unphotogenic dish--eggplant, lentils, tomato, seasoned onions. Humble ingredients made into something wonderful with the addition of a healthy dose of pomegranate (thank you spell check!) molasses & mint.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@butzy,

That post made my mouth water. I ran to the pantry to see if we had any coconut milk, not! oh well,

@oldschool1982,

the same thing. Ours was like chimbought. I emailed my aunt Melli for the spelling/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif After talking to my uncle Tubba for his birthday, he says there is no recipe. In fact, it was his job on Thursdays to go to the garden and pick eggplant, squash, tomatoes, etc. He then cut them into fairly large pieces and put them in a colander, tossed with coarse salt and took them to the basement to sit overnight and drain into a bowl. My Nona would clean out the fridge fri morn and place any leftovers on top. Friday evening she did her magic. coarse no meat on fri.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Green Chile Stew that rebelled and went Colorado on me.

It was still good. Served it as a smothered bean burrito with Spanish rice. Of course, the sour cream melted and ran off the burrito too.





  








2014-10-04 18.07.05.jpg




__
phatch


__
Oct 5, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini, not to get side tracked but what Province if your family from? It's cool how some of the same foods with slight changes appear across the country. Not that I'd never think of it but no one ever did.......I kinda like the idea of eggplant and squash going in it. I'll have to give it a shot next time! I mean, I do like Ratatouille. My grandmother (fathers side) made this stuff called moulinjon. Again with the spelling. It was stewed eggplant, peppers, onions and tomatoes and as hot as he!!. I can remember the old Ball Jars it was in sitting in the cellar. In the 42 years she's been gone, I have yet to figure out how she got the flavors she did out of it and believe me, I've tried more than a dozen times and never can get it close.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@oldschool1982 If you are talking about a "black" eggplant it is moulinyan I think. Don't give me credit, I had to looked it up. Also I have tried, like you, to make something of the pass and it doesn't work out for me either. I've left home 60 years ago so I will say taste buds, sure couldn't be memory./img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif Anyway that is my answer and I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

wlong is correct. melanzana, your spelling is the slanged up version and also a bad racial slur.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@phatch Your burrito plate made my mouth water!

We just had our first cool front (only got to low 80's yesterday lol) and the TexMex places were full to overflowing with everyone celebrating the advent of Fall.

Had a really good Carne Guisada with rice and a simple lettuce and tomato salad.

Fresh hot flour tortillas as well.

No pix natch.....

mimi

# http://www.homesicktexan.com/2009/01/carne-guisada-tex-mex-stew.html


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@phatch,

Mouth watering, I think that's an olive which identifies it. Nice rice.

I think you and @flipflopgirl need to try using corn tortillas if you're not already. I think it adds a lot of flavor./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I generally use corn tortilla for everything except for burritos. Corn does taste better.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

At some point I switched to flour tortillas for my enchiladas. Probably because I was out of corn on night, and we liked the substitution.

Got a hunk of pork shoulder, stew tomorrow. Now, which continent to choose for the inspiration?

mjb.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Does pozole count as a stew?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The host's interpretation of stew.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

From Wikipedia

This article is about Pozole, the prehispanic soup.

   TypeSoupPlace of originMexicoMain ingredientsHominy, meat (usually pork), chili peppers, seasonings







Cookbookozole







Pozole 
*Pozole* (Nahuatl: _pozolli_  po'solːi (help·info)), which means "hominy"; variant spellings: _*pozolé*_, _*pozolli*_, or more commonly in the U.S. - _*posole*_)[sup][1][/sup][sup][2][/sup] is a traditional pre-Columbian soup or stew from Mexico, which once had ritual significance.

I tend to agree with jarmo , depends on the liquid.


----------



## redchef300 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chicken Stew





  








IMG_0437.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014












  








IMG_0438.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014












  








IMG_0440.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014












  








IMG_0439.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014












  








IMG_0442.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014












  








IMG_0444.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Oct 6, 2014








Red onions, red peppers, celery, carrots, red potatoes, garlic, cilantro, crushed red pepper, cilantro, chicken thighs, chicken stock, flour, and fennel seed.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@Panini I agree that corn has much more flavor but have yet to talk any of our favorite places into making them up fresh.

I asked they said not enough requests?

When I cook at home I pick them up fresh from the little factory on Main Street.

Way more flavor and better for the old ticker as well.

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *flipflopgirl*
> 
> Way more flavor and better for the old ticker as well.


What do you mean? Is corn better than wheat for the heart?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Does pozole count as a stew?


I have made it thick and thin.


----------



## simplestatbest (Sep 24, 2014)

This is my first time on this site. I love cooking and really didn't start learning until my late teen years. I just started to record my cooking so my daughters could learn how to cook. Here is my October challenge. It's a braised beef stew that my mom taught me and it's a staple dish in our family now during the cold season. Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

French Fries said:


> What do you mean? Is corn better than wheat for the heart?


Corn tortillas made here in the states are usually healthier then flour. Maybe half the fat and less salt.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Of course you should always read the labels but yes corn is most often better.

Less sat fat and and salt and sometimes more fiber.

Unless you choose the whole wheat flour variety (I once gagged one down but never ever again lol)

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> abefroman said:
> 
> 
> > Does pozole count as a stew?
> ...


I count it as a stew because the pork is browned and slow cooked.

My hairdresser makes me a big pot for my bday every year.

Of course I always pay her back with cinnamon rolls for hers.

Pretty sure I am getting the better end of the deal lol.

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

panini said:


> French Fries said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean? Is corn better than wheat for the heart?
> ...


Also whole grain vs refined flour.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks @flipflopgirl and @panini - I had no idea! I'll read the labels more carefully next time.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So I decided to go with Europe, a bit to the east. Here's a Hungarian style pork paprikash.





  








pkash1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 7, 2014








That is bone in piece of pork shoulder. I like the extra bit of flavor one gets from having a bone simmer in the stew for a couple of hours. Garlic, onion, cherry tomatoes from the garden and three different paprikas. Hungarian hot, Hungarian sweet and Spanish smoked.

I cut up the pork into bite sized chunks, dredged in flour, salt and pepper. For those of you following the other discussion about stews, thought I'd add a couple of pics.





  








pkash2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 7, 2014












  








pkash3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 7, 2014








I brown the meat in batches, and between batches do a quick deglaze of the pot with some broth and dump it in with the browned chunks. No scorched flour.

So after all the meat is browned I sweat the onions and garlic, put the meat back in with more broth, salt pepper and paprika. I went light on the hot and very light on the smoked. I wanted Karen to be able to eat this. It simmered for a couple of hours, meat got nice and tender. Pulled out the bone and stirred in some sour cream. Plated it on top of some egg noodles ( store bought, I'm no Tatsuru Rai. Another nice blob of sour cream and a good sprinkle of the pimenton - very nice dinner!





  








pkash4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 7, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

The renovation of my place is nearly ended. I'm already able to cook on my new induction thing but it's going to take some more time to get used to it!

I'm posting a series of stews that already are in my albums on this forum, so nothing new. I consider these as an illustration not a participation on the challenge. I'll try to make something this month.

So, here we go;

*Carbonnades à la Flamande (Vlaamse stoverij)*





  








vlaamseStoverij.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_One of the most popular dishes originating from my country made with abbey beer, mustard and "cassonade" sugar. Served with fresh spinach and a compote of fresh quince._

*Ossobuco*





  








ossobuco.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_This one was made with tomatoes although I prefer not to use them in osso buco. Served with polenta fries_.

*Pork cheeks with celeriac and chervil puree*





  








VarkenswangenKnolselderKervel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_In fact an extremely delicious variation on "carbonnade flamande" using pork instead of beef._

*Venison in red wine with parsnip puree*





  








hertekalfPastinaak1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_Venison stewed in red wine and one secret ingredient; a small chunk of dark quality chocolate! In the old days, many times some of the blood of the animals (especially like hare etc.) were used to color and thicken the sauce... chocolate is a very good alternative for that!_

*Rabbit with prunes*





  








KonijnMetPruimen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_Another popular dish from the Flemish kitchen; rabbit and prunes cooked in dark beer. In the old days the number one festive dish on family gatherings._

*Ragout de marcassin (wild boar)*





  








marcassinRagout2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014








*Babi Pangang (Indonesian pork)*





  








BabiPangangJasmijnRijst.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_One of my favorite stews made with pork shoulder/neck_


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

And a few more:

*Pork cheeks with Brussels sprouts and bacon*





  








varkensWangetjes5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_Very wintery dish!_

*Rabbit in cherry beer with cherries*





  








KonijnKriekbierKersen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_Rabbit stewed in cherry beer. This kind of beer is made with "lambic beer" (spontaneous fermentation) or "old brown" in which fresh cherries are macerated for a year. A specialty beer from my own country and a delight to drink in summertime and to cook with. I added some cherries in this dish. Served as rabbit stew should be served; with humble boiled potatoes and a very lightly sweetened homemade compote of apple._

*Neck of lamb with anchovies, served with a rice pilaf*





  








lamNekAnsjovis2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_A truly fantastic Italian stew, I added the pilaf idea. Recipe of the stew shared by this forum's member Siduri._

*Chili con carne served with sour cream and a little aged grated Gouda*





  








chiliConCarneFeb2013D.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_I learned to make this stew only a few years ago, but what a discovery. And yes, the beans in there are a real treat!_

*Stewed pears with chocolate mousse*





  








stoofpeertjes3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_These tiny pears are only available for a very short 2 weeks in the Christmas period. They're not edible and have to be stewed for quite a while. Here they were stewed in red wine, port, sugar and a lot of spices. Reduced the cooking liquid into a sauce._

*Neck of lamb on the bone in Mediterranean style*





  








LamsNekStoofpot.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_Use a lot of Mediterranean veggies for this one. Don't forget a lot of garlic! The boiled and fried potatoes were cooked separately and added when serving._

*Coq au vin*





  








coqAuVin4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 7, 2014







_This iconic dish is an absolute must on any amateur & pro cook's play-list! Here served with "pommes Parisiènnes", a bit nostalgic way to serve potatoes cut with a Parisiènne spoon, better known by most of you as a melon ball cutter._


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And Chris is back with a bang /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

I cannot find my phone cable so my sweetcorn-ham stew (with lots of other goodies) has to wait a bit.

In the meantime: an old one





  








the sauce.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 7, 2014








Phall: a British Indian curry

Made with pork, onion, dried chili's, garlic, tomato and lots and lots of scotch bonnets......

To be consumed with lots of ice cold beers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Very simple local dish - cabbage stew with ground beef and potatos. Slightly pimped by frying it in duck fat and simmering it in homemade oxtail broth. Dash of sour cream to finish.





  








Krauteintopf (2 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 7, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope ChrisBelgium has a guests room in his new house. I'm moving there.

*Beef stew with simple boiled potatoes*





  








Guiso1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 7, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! You all are making me hungry! Keep them coming!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I made this stew yesterday and it's being served today.

Pork tenderloin with Port and Orange (and all that other good stuff)





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 8, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@petalsandcoco those pix (as well as your completed dish) look awesome... great ingredients beautifully displayed and photographed.... you have my vote.

Oh sorry I don't get one lol.

mimi


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice dishes all around! Having spent my last weekend in Prague, I decided to make a Czech-style goulash. Still had some wagyu shank in the freezer, browned in lard together with onions, garlic, peppers, stirred in some tomato paste, seasoned with paprika, cumin, caraway, pepper, salt and simmered in beer. Added some potatoes for the final bit:





  








Prager Gulasch (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 9, 2014












  








Prager Gulasch (1 of 1)-2.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 9, 2014












  








Prager Gulasch (1 of 1)-3.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 9, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Chinese pork ribs in soy and tangerine sauce*





  








m5qP0os.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 9, 2014








The easiest and most tasty stew you can imagine. Infallible.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks great, @ordo ! I'm thinking some sort of Chinese, perhaps red cooked, stew for my next dish. Maybe a nice pork belly and cabbage concoction...

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ordo:

Can you give us the recipe for that Chinese stew?

Note to self: find that cellphone cable so I can post my pictures /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@ordo I would love to have the recipe too of your chinese pork ribs. Thanks!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here it is.

Ribs cut to about 10 cm. Get rid of the membrane and cut individually.





  








2eHWgAp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 10, 2014








Prepare ingredients





  








KE2HITB.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 10, 2014








In a pot with 1/2 cup of neutral oil add 1-2 spoons of doubanjiang, sautée a while, add plenty of chopped garlic and ginger and stir fry the ribs some minutes.

Now, add water and 1 cup of soy sauce, enough to cover the ribs and some more, salt and pepper and mandarine (also tangerine, also clementine) peel in julienne. You do not use the juices in this recipe.





  








ESuOGzE.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 10, 2014








Once boiling reduce fire to minimum and simmer until the pork flesh almost falls apart of the bone. Add cubed potatoes and cook until done. Its not a soup, so regulate the liquid accordingly.. A permanent success that will raise your reputation as a cook. Some friends have used pork meat balls and other cuts but the ribs are unurpassable.

No doubanjiag? You can use some chili oil, or pepper flakes, paprika, etc.., tho of course it's not the same.

Here's a big pick: http://i.imgur.com/m5qP0os.jpg


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Made a chowder with sweet corn, roasted sweet potatos and home-smoked bacon today, seasoned with a bit of Ancho chili, black pepper and rosemary:





  








Corn Chowder (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 10, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Lots of cooking is happening this weekend, will post pictures when I can! We're starting the weekend with a vegan stew and ending it as Mexican carnivores. Stay tuned!


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

While back I made the best stew I've ever made or eaten...venison.  Tempted to do that again, but instead have another up my sleeve, near to my heart...will do next weekend.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is my sweetcorn-ham stew (finally)





  








IMG_20141006_190605310.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 12, 2014








And here my Thai butternut curry (with some potatoes added as otherwise it's a bit to sweet for my taste buds).

The curry is topped with toasted rice and coriander.

To the side are a cucumber pickle, carrot pickle (both home made) some mango pickle (bought) and a dollop of Greek yoghurt (not traditional, but hey, who cares /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif)





  








IMG_20141007_192501954.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 12, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Does pork and beans count as a stew?





  








trots.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 12, 2014








I'm making a crockpot full for Calvary's "Fill the Pot" thing they do every Sunday, feeding homeless. First time I've ever worked with pig's feet. Hoping they give a nice bit of richness to the final product. Of course I'll have to get up earlier than usual to pick out the bones and such, but I'll survive.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> I made this stew yesterday and it's being served today.
> .....


This is the secret about making an excellent stew; set it aside overnight! All flavors merge in this resting period into a fantastic ensemble.

@ordo thanks for the recipe!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok here's my vegan entry. These are stewed green beans, a very classic Greek dish. This is a style of dish called "Ladero" meaning it's stewed in oil and served with the sauce. The ingredients are as simple as it gets so they must be fine and I was quite lucky to find these beautiful green beans.

1.5 lbs green beans cleaned and cut into 2 in length

2 lbs red skinned or other waxy potatoes, quartered

1 large tomato, diced

1 onion, diced

3 cloves of garlic, sliced

1 cup olive oil

1 cup water

salt/pepper

In a large cast iron pot heat the oil and sweat the onion, garlic and tomatoes. When they soften add the potatoes





  








IMG_4934.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014











  








IMG_4935.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








Once the liquid bubbles again stir in the green beans, water and season. Let it stew for 45 minutes stirring gently occasionally.





  








IMG_4937.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014











  








IMG_4939.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








The potatoes should be cooked through and the green beans soft but not mushy, these still had some spring in them.





  








IMG_4942.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014












  








IMG_4947.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








The bread is useful to mop up all the sauce haha!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Barbacoa!

This was my first time, it will certainly not be my last though because everyone around here was doing the happy dance at dinner time. Oh my gosh this was sooooooooo good!

First I made the braising liquid in the food processor. This is a whole bunch of garlic cloves, chipotles in adobo sauce, apple cider vinegar, chicken stock, oregano, cumin, ground clove and lime juice.





  








IMG_4948.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








Then I seared the chuck. Added the sauce and some bay leaves and popped it covered in the oven at 295 for 5 hrs





  








IMG_4984.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014











  








IMG_4987.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








I made fresh guacamole and herb and lime scented rice.





  








IMG_4989.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014











  








IMG_4990.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014








I shredded the meat and stirred in lots of the jus. Rolled into flour tortillas with aged cheddar and all the above trimmings





  








IMG_4992.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014












  








IMG_4999.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 12, 2014


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Yesterdays thanksgivings dinner is todays Turkey stew.





  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Oct 12, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Oct 12, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Oct 12, 2014








Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> These are stewed green beans, a very classic Greek dish.


I can't help but think of siduri. Whatever happened to her? I miss her! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

@Koukouvagia your Barbacoa looks to die for. The only barbacoa I've ever had was Chipotle, and I loved it, I really ought to try making it myself. Just the list of ingredients makes me salivate. And the pictures make me want to drive to the store and buy a big chunk of chuck right this second! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

My first submission to a monthly challenge!

I started by peeling and reserving the shells from 1 pound of wild caught gulf shrimp. To the shells, I added water and simmered the mixture to make a shrimp stock. I then strained the stock and added a jar of clam juice. I set this aside while making the rest of the dish, as you don't want the stock to be cold when it is added back to the pot later.

Then I made the roux using vegetable oil and flour. Admittedly, this is a pretty laborious process. It took about 25 minutes of constant stirring (so as to not burn the roux or have it separate) to develop the dark brown color.



Then I added the trinity, garlic and spices and cooked everything until the vegetables were softened.





To the vegetables, I added the stock and bay leaves and brought everything to a boil. This simmered for 30 minutes, while I skimmed the foam from the top. After 30 minutes, I added the sausage and okra and let it simmer for another 30 minutes. Since the sausage contained so much fat, I used this time to skim the excess fat from the top of the pot. Finally I added the shrimp and let it cook for another 5 minutes.



As you would expect, I served the finished dish over white rice.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@homecookproject that looks VERY nice! Well done.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> I can't help but think of siduri. Whatever happened to her? I miss her! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> @Koukouvagia your Barbacoa looks to die for. The only barbacoa I've ever had was Chipotle, and I loved it, I really ought to try making it myself. Just the list of ingredients makes me salivate. And the pictures make me want to drive to the store and buy a big chunk of chuck right this second! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Barbacoa is super super easy to make my friend, you've got to try it. Honestly I used a Chipotle's copycat recipe off the web and I had my reservations about it but it turned out really good. I'd say it's even easier to make than a regular stew because after you brown you pour in the sauce and let it cook. The sauce takes only minutes to prep! The guacamole took more effort really.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

That barbacoa looks great. I also like that it sounds so easy, too. That's also the case with cochinita pibil, which I love to make (and eat.). A few minutes to prep, an overnight marinade and a long, slow stay in the oven works magic on chunks of pork shoulder.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Not too many pictures of this one. Tonight I made probably the smallest batch of chicken habenaro stew I've done. But all I had were 2 small red caribbean habs. Total harvested from the plant for the year: 5





  








c_hab1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 14, 2014








Pretty simple stew. Get the pasilla over the flame to start charring the skin. Cut the chicken into pieces, brown. I used a 50/50 mix of butter and olive oil as the fat of choice for this dish. Clean and quarter the 'shrooms. Pull the chicken out of the pot, brown them. Remove the shrooms, sweat the diced onions, minced garlic, minced habs with a bit of dried oregano and ground cumin. Clean up the pasilla, dice it up and throw it in with the chicken and mushrooms, and about 2 cups chicken stock. Cover and simmer for about 45 minutes, stirring once in a while.





  








c_hab2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 14, 2014








Looks about ready for the next step. Spoon out about half a cup of the broth, check the seasoning. Whisk about a tablespoon of flour into the broth, when well blended stir back into the pot, let simmer another 15 minutes or so, stirring occasionally.





  








c_hab3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 14, 2014








Served up with sour cream and cilantro. I should have taken a shot of it on table, flanked by cold beer and warm tortillas. This was a good batch. While the red habs weren't prolific, they had a very nice flavor and a good heat level, giving that lingering warmth to the mouth without slapping you silly. I may try this variety again next year.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ homecookproject , Welcome to the challenge , for a first entry , it looks fantastic ! Thanks for sharing your technique and pics with us. Looking forward to hearing more about you and all your fine dishes. 

@ KK , your stews are absolutely mouthwatering ! I don't know if you got a new camera but your pics just seem to pop. 

@ Chris , yes, I've always believed this to be true. 

@ Teamfat , it's only missing a dumpling


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a missing host. But we have petals. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Jarmo is more than likely knee deep in mind blowing culinary creativity, in the meantime we must be patient......just like cooking a stew. 

Ordo , it's just sheer enjoyment to participate when time allows it.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken stew with crispy Yukon golds fried in duck fat.





  








stew.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 19, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

some stew of yesterday (in big amounts)

Doesn't count for the competition as I was only partly involved in the cooking





  








05 beef stew.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 19, 2014








Beef stew





  








06 chicken stew.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 19, 2014








Chicken stew





  








03 kalusha and stews.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 19, 2014











  








07 cooks and stew.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 19, 2014








The team of helpers 

No ways I can lift those pots


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Chefbuba, how did you get the taters crispy like that?

Rick


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

@Rick Alan, cubed, par boiled and fried in a non stick pan on medium heat.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@chefbuba, I always chuckle at your avatar, but that stew is nothing to chuckle about. That's serious, I can almost taste it. Nice!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahh, par boiling must be the trick.  Thanx!

And yes, that Avatar certainly was an inspired shot.  You could build a TV series around it.

Rick


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A beef curry inspired by, but heavily departed from, aloo gosht. I went with sweet potatoes and cauliflower. There are tomatoes and onions dissolved in the sauce. The naan was a sad commercial variety, but better than no naan. Lesson learned.





  








2014-10-19 17.50.16.jpg




__
phatch


__
Oct 20, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Phatch, I really like using sweet potato in a stew as it thickens it up and gives it a nice texture. I did the same in the one I posted here. 

Haven't had a curry dish in so long , makes me nostalgic .


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like sweet potato done in a savory manner much better than I like it done sweet. It lends itself quite well to the seasoning of a curry to my taste anyway. 

I also like it with lentils.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

See, I bought this 16 pound packer brisket at Walmart for $3.68/lb. Even after trimming off about 30% fat and leaving no fat cap for my purposes with this brisket, it's still a bargain. I made the curry with about 3 lbs of it. Used another 2.5 lbs or so today to make individual beef pot pies. They freeze well for grab and go lunches and that sort of thing. And they're filled with stew.





  








2014-10-20 18.29.26.jpg




__
phatch


__
Oct 21, 2014








More sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, carrots, celery, onion. Seasoned with rosemary and thyme.





  








2014-10-20 17.41.56.jpg




__
phatch


__
Oct 21, 2014








To cut the tops, i dig through different storage containers until I find one that fits right. I'll hang on to this container even though its pretty worn and the lid died. It's too useful for these particular ramekins. The lip that fits the lid cuts dough pretty well.





  








2014-10-20 17.39.50.jpg




__
phatch


__
Oct 21, 2014








Still another 6 lbs of brisket to go...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

*Ethiopian beg wot*

*The players:*





  








beg_wat1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 21, 2014








A nice lamb stew. Main ingredients are lamb, of course, onion, garlic, tomatoes, ginger and berbere powder. And some salt, pepper, olive oil and such.

*The procedure:*

I pretty much followed this recipe I found online. This is new to me, so I wanted to do a baseline batch.

http://afracooking.wordpress.com/2013/04/14/ethiopian-lamb-stew-beg-wot/

It took some time to do the onions as the recipe is written. But it was worth it.

The Product:





  








beg_wat2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 21, 2014








I've never used berbere before, I really like the flavor. Next batch I make I'll go easier on the tomato ( I used fresh and canned ) and do more onion. The chunk of ginger root I had was not the freshest, but still added a nice flavor. I'm happy with the result. Maybe next time I'll make some injera flatbread, tonight I just used some flour tortillas to help soak up the tasty sauce.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, impressive dishes everyone!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> Wow, impressive dishes everyone!


I think my three favorites so far are redchef's chicken stew, ordo's Shui Zhu Yu and those potatoes in chefbuba's stew. But indeed, some excellent work so far.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 23, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 23, 2014








Crock pot stew with Guinness.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@petalsandcoco IMO Guinness makes the BEST gravy!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> IMO Guinness makes the BEST gravy!


My dog Guinness is not amused..........





  








P1010010.JPG




__
butzy


__
Oct 23, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Lamb neck and flageolet beans*

Lamb neck, seared - carrot - celery - onion - lots of garlic - few fresh tomatoes - chili - white wine - water - bouquet garni with aromatic plants from my garden, tied together; rosemary - mint - lots of tarragon - oregano - sage.

Flageolets (already cooked) were added at the last moment. Perfect match between lamb and flageolets!





  








LamsNekFlageolets.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 23, 2014


__
1


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chris, what can I say ? Outstanding ! The addition of flageolets was a fantastic idea and all the ingredients that went into putting it together. 

Jarmo: We appreciate how busy you are , wherever you are , we are hoping all is well and look forward to your feedback when time allows.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@butzy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

First time in my life i could kiss a Guinness in the nose.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

petalsandcoco said:


> Chris, what can I say ? Outstanding ! The addition of flageolets was a fantastic idea and all the ingredients that went into putting it together.
> 
> Jarmo: We appreciate how busy you are , wherever you are , we are hoping all is well and look forward to your feedback when time allows. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Hey, I have not gone anywhere.
I`ve gone completely speechless when I look at your stew creations.
Well in any case, I have top 3 in my mind and there are still few days left of competition,
so the winner still could be anyone...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Petals!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Made another local thing - a sausage stew. We call it Wurstgulasch, literally "sausage goulash" around here.

Now, for a sausage stew, you first need sausage. 40/40/20 lean pork, lean beef and pork back fat, separately ground through an 8mm disc, the beef cuttered with 15% ice water until smooth, all mixed together with curing salt mixture, seasoned with majoram, pepper, paprika, nutmeg and garlic powder, stuffed into 40mm beef casings, rested for a day in the fridge, one hour warm-smoked at 80°C, one hour simmered at 70°C, dried, cold smoked for 8 hours on beech, rested for a bit more.





  








Krakauer roh befüllt (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 25, 2014











  








Krakauer im Heißrauch (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 25, 2014








Onions, turnips, carrots, leek, the sausage, some lovage, pepper, paprika and thyme for seasoning, tomato paste. Sweat in olive oil, add some homemade oxtail broth and simmer.





  








Wurstgulasch (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 25, 2014











  








Wurstgulasch (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 25, 2014








Served with some home-baked bread courtesy of my dear girlfriend, who runs the baking/patisserie side of things here


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@GeneMachine that looks amazing!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Stellar!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks 

Now for something that has to be in any stew thread: A borscht! Oven roasted beets, carrots, cabbage, onions, simmered in a fresh beef broth made from a piece of shank, seasoned with salt, pepper, dill, vinegar and finished with some sour cream. And slightly truffled, just because 





  








Borscht (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

When the Mediterranean meets SE Asia:

Pork mince cooked in coconut milk with SE Asian spices till the milk is totally evaporated and the fat starts frying the meat.

The chickpeas were cooked separately and added.

The mini courgettes were stewed in the mixture.

Served with fresh coriander (cilantro) and a dollop of sour cream





  








2 plated with sour cream and coriander.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Meatballs in stewed eggplant & tomato mixture:

I should give it a more catchy name, It turned out well and was very tasty.

The quality of the pictures is not so good. Really need to start using my proper camera instead of my cellphone





  








1 ingredients - onion- red onion - garlic - eggpla




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








2 fried meat balls - beef.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








3 stewing veges after frying onion and garlic.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2014








tomato, red onion, onion, garlic, eggplant meatballs veg & onion mixture





  








4 finished dish with meatballs - not very sharp.jp




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








5 served with yoghurt-garlic-coriander dip and pic




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2014








Finished dish and served with rice, pickled garlic and yoghurt & cilantro dip


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

IMG_3064.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3065.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3066.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








So we start with the carrots, celery, and onions and make mirepoix. Throw all the unusable parts in a pot. I went through the fridge and did some cleaning…threw in the stock of a cauliflower, ends of asparagus, mushrooms, quarter of a bell pepper all into the pot. Then I cleaned the beef and placed the trimmings into the pot and also the last sprigs of thyme for this season, a bay leaf, peppercorns, and garlic.





  








IMG_3072.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3091.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3093.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








Using a bit of oil, I let everything cook down a bit to make a nice caramelized broth and deglazed with white wine and filled with water. Set to very low simmer for 1 - 2 hours all while making sure not to boil, otherwise we will lose our nice clear liquid broth. We then strain our broth and set aside.





  








IMG_3096.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3101.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








I'll use the mirepoix and meat to create another layer in our stew. Sautéing the vegetables until aromatic and searing the beef on all sides then deglaze with red wine. Make the roux and cook out the flour then add the broth.





  








IMG_3102.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014











  








IMG_3107.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








Now I add Yukon's and purple potatoes and low boil for about 30 minutes. In this time, the soup becomes a stew. Adding the final salt and pepper to the stew. Made up some rice and use the leftover stock.





  








IMG_3112.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








Let me tell ya, the smell was remarkable and permeating throughout the house. The taste was right from grandmas' kitchen.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. Once I put a LOT of asparagus in a veggie stock. That was all you could taste, and it wasn't that good.

mjb.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

teamfat said:


> Very nice. Once I put a LOT of asparagus in a veggie stock. That was all you could taste, and it wasn't that good.
> 
> mjb.


mjb,

I did the same thing once at a family get together. I had all sorts of asparagus dishes and soups. It wasn't till a month later that we all laughed because 2 of the group

actually went to the clinic. We all experienced this.This is gross(smelly pee)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

@panini, isn't there a joke about Babe Ruth or somebody and asparagus pee?

Not that this month's challenge hasn't been great (because it's been lip-smackin' good), but I wonder what's in store for November?

I never got a chance to make fesenjan this month, but I could next month. Both pomegranates and turkey will be plentiful in November, so there's time.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Mezzaluna said:


> I wonder what's in store for November?


Me too. I may try to sneak one more in before the end. I've done a chicken, a pork and a lamb dish, have a beef one in mind.

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

This will not be fancy, it is stick to your ribs food for fall. Have hamburger stew cooking, started with 2 soup bones that I roasted until nicely browned, added a packet of Lipton beefy onion soup and covered with water. Simmer until meat on soup bones is tender. Pull meat off and reduce stock a bit. Add hamburger broken into little bite size pieces, chopped onion, chopped carrot, green beans cut in bite size pieces, sweet corn, some tomatoes, 1/2 pint tomato sauce. Let all that cook for a bit then add barley and cook until tender. Thicken with a corn starch slurry. Almost all of the veg is coming from my freezer and is from my garden this summer. Picture when finished. Salt/pepper/herbs of choice are a given, I have a little fresh rosemary going in.





  








IMG_20141029_1819261831_zps7b5934eb.jpg




__
maryb


__
Oct 30, 2014


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is the first time I've joined one of these challenges. It was a rainy day today so I felt compelled to use what I had on hand. Pork and Pumpkin stew: Pork chunks dredged and browned in bacon drippings, onion, garlic, fire roasted tomatoes, chicken stock and pan toasted, re-hydrated chillies braised in my big LC pot. Sugar pumpkin, potatoes and kale go in after @ an hour and that simmers till done then season to taste.

I made pepitas from a carving pumpkin by simmering the seeds in a brine for 10 minutes then draining, seasoning and roasting in the oven. I re-hydrated the pan toasted chillies in that water and later simmered the sugar pumpkin seeds in that water with a bit hotter seasoning then roasted them - delicious. I used some the combined chilli water in my stew as a seasoning along with the stock and it was perfect. I made biscuits with cheese, garlic/herb seasoning and real bacon bits - oh yeah!!

Some ingredients:





  








IMG_20141029_133911_zps6897c190.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 29, 2014








In the pot:





  








IMG_20141029_155903_zps817ebb41.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 29, 2014








So good I almost forgot to snap a pic:





  








IMG_20141029_181420_zpseb3ec9e8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 29, 2014








Tools use for this performance:





  








IMG_20141029_160101_zps7a05cea6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 29, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I like your use of pumpkin and kale in the stew Mike, delish.

The handles on those two large knives are stunning.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Month passed quickly again and it´s time to decide the winner of the challenge.

First of all, a big thanks to you all who took part in this month´s challenge.
It was really difficult to choose the best stew recipe, because you all had nearly as good-looking and delicious dishes.

But in my opinion, one of the chefs was above the rest...

First place went this time to a person who makes lovely Barbacoa and vegan stew.
Second place goes to all the other participants.

Congratulations Koukouvagia!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow!! Congrats Koukouvagia!! I've been dreaming of replicating your Barbacoa since I saw your pictures. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Well deserved. I cannot wait to see what you have in store for us for the November challenge.

And I have to be honest, I'm very proud of finishing second!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Wait, no.. I didn't even participate this month! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Thanks Jarmo for being a great host for this month.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Jarmo, I'm so glad everyone liked my barbacoa and green bean stew! Everyone's entries were so so good and it was a great topic this month. I'll put my thinking cap on and have a new challenge posted by tomorrow. Thanks for hosting Jarmo and see you all next month!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done KK!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A well deserved win Kk, your entries were fantastic ! Can't wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats KK !


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice one, congrats! Had fun with this round and I definitely have something to try out on the back of my mind by now!


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

Koukouvagia said:


> Thank you Jarmo, I'm so glad everyone liked my barbacoa and green bean stew! Everyone's entries were so so good and it was a great topic this month. I'll put my thinking cap on and have a new challenge posted by tomorrow. Thanks for hosting Jarmo and see you all next month!


nice work.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well deserved Koukou!
I really liked your entries


----------

